# Ralston 100%wheat hot cereal



## joesfolks (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone have the basic cooking instructions from the Ralston 100% Wheat hot cereal box?  I need it real soon.  Please check your cupboards if you think you might have some of this around.  I tried the web site but there are no basic cooking instructions there.Maybe someones grandmother knows how to cook it.


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 14, 2004)

found this on the web, close as I could get...

Fast, Simple, Highly Nutritious Hot Cereal*
By Howard Best, February 11, 2001


Put the following ingredients into a 1 pint microwavable bowl (I always use a 1 quart Pyrex casserole bowl because it is big enough for all of the preparations that I microwave and because it has handles):

• 1/2 cup of “quick” oatmeal or “Ralston 100% Wheat Hot Cereal”.
• 1 cup of milk.
• 1 tablespoon of sugar.
• 1 tablespoon of peanut butter. (I use a butter knife to measure out the peanut butter, just guess at the amount, and rub the peanut butter off against the side of the bowl. This avoids the necessity of having to touch the sticky, gooey stuff!)

2. Heat in microwave oven for 2 minutes.
3. Add a handful of frozen fruit such as blueberries (optional).
4. Mix thoroughly.
5. If frozen fruit was added, microwave for another minute.
6. Add golden raisins, chopped dates, shredded coconut, carob chips, butterscotch chips, etc. (all optional).
7. If additional ingredients were added, mix.
8. Add a sliced banana (optional).

Good Luck!


----------



## joesfolks (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks wasabi woman.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 15, 2004)

Joe'sFolks:  Have you tried "Red River" brand hot cereal?  It has whole-wheat, and other grains in it.  I like it better than oatmeal.  It has more texture, and flavor.  I imagine the directions for it would be similar to the whole-wheat hot cereal recipe you're looking for.  And even if it isn't, you just might find that you really like Red River.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Traun (Nov 15, 2007)

Box says combine 1 cup water, pinch of salt, 1/3 cup cereal--cook two minutes.
Audrey


----------

